# Dec 3rd, Califorina Speedway Street Legal Drag Meet



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

just to let you guys know theres a street legal drag meet at california speedway in pomona on the 3rd. gates open at 7am, tech starts at 8am, drag at 9am. a lot of other car forums are going to be there so get there super early. first 400 cars only. $10 to spectate, $20 to race. 

LAST DRAG OF THE YEAR! be there or be square. :thumbup: 

http://www.californiaspeedway.com/track/CaliforniaDragway.jsp


----------

